# How long does bio-oil last you?



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering how long a 60ml bottle of bio oil lasts for you guys? Think I might be using too much, lasted me about 3 weeks using twice daily.

Also how long did it take to see noticeable results?

Thanks.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

it depends how much of your body you are using it on???

It may take months to see noticable results dep on why you are using it and how bad the problem is. It does work though.


----------



## Stevee1436114546 (Jan 11, 2008)

has anyone tried it on scars or discoloured skin?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I find Palmers Cocoa Butter worked better than Bio Oil personally.


----------

